# Looking for Basic FAQ/Noob/Newbie Thread...



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

I've searched various ways but am not finding it if it exists.  
Would love a simplified FAQ thread that can answer such questions as:
1) why do posters refer to their VIN number in posts... 
2) what is PUP? How about all the other acronyms used here?
3) is the V9 software update only going to select owners or all owners?

I've found a lot of great information here but trip up on simple stuff like the above when trying to get the big picture.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

you are looking for this thread
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/faq-checklist-of-features-for-new-owners-to-share.4806/

but for your specific questions ...
1) because people like to categorize things into order and the VIN to some extent does that
2)PUP = premium upgrade package
3) all software releases that Tesla has are a little haphazard/willynilly. Based on TeslaFi (3rd party tracker), most owners now have v9 (2018.39.x and higher are v9.0)


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks Melinda!

Yes, I saw and bookmarked that informative thread earlier 

Still unclear about two of my questions, though:
1) categorize VINs in order... to what purpose? What does mentioning your VIN tell other posters?
3) so V9 isn't going only to "volunteer" owners who accept the update to test?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lexloma said:


> Thanks Melinda!
> 
> Yes, I saw and bookmarked that informative thread earlier
> 
> ...


1) brag someone has an early car? brag someone has a very recent car? why do people do anything?
2) no - it is going out to everyone - or at least 91.2% of everyone (likely the remaining have something holding up their upgrade like not on WiFi, have not pushed the button to upgrade in the car, have not had access to their car since the upgrade, etc).


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

You're the bomb! Thanks!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I think referring to our vin relates back to when we were all waiting for our cars and everybody was trying to figure out how many cars had been produced/delivered. Also the vin could be relavant in relation to some improvements made by Tesla. For example, Gen1 vs. Gen2 seats.


----------



## Krash (Nov 11, 2017)

FRC said:


> ...Also the vin could be relevant in relation to some improvements made by Tesla. For example, Gen1 vs. Gen2 seats.


Keep in mind that VINs are assigned well before manufacturing. Because the cars don't come out in sequential VIN order, new features on one VIN may be missing on cars with a later VIN.


----------

